# Camera Calibration



## Harry Briels (Oct 25, 2012)

In "The missing FAQ" on LR 4.0 by Victoria Bampton is presented on page 443 on Camera Calibration, a Profile pop-up menu showing twelve profiles.
When I open in my LR 4.0 this pop-up menu I only find the following three profiles: 1) Embedded, 2) Adobe Standard and 3) M9 Digital Camera 18Sept09
I am using a Leica M9.

Why are there just these few profiles?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can get a definite answer since the Camera Profile location seems to be different between LR 3  and LR4.  Camera Profiles will vary between camera models.  In LR4, I only see profiles for a LeicaM8 and none for a M9.  Since you are seeing one labeled "Embedded"  are you looking at a JPEG and not a RAW file?

The 3rd one on your list looks (by the name of it) to have been generated by possibly a 3rd party using Adobe's DNG Profile Editor. You may have all that is available for your camera.


----------



## Harry Briels (Oct 25, 2012)

clee01l said:


> I'm not sure if I can get a definite answer since the Camera Profile location seems to be different between LR 3  and LR4.  Camera Profiles will vary between camera models.  In LR4, I only see profiles for a LeicaM8 and none for a M9.  Since you are seeing one labeled "Embedded"  are you looking at a JPEG and not a RAW file?
> Cletus,
> The 3rd one on your list looks (by the name of it) to have been generated by possibly a 3rd party using Adobe's DNG Profile Editor. You may have all that is available for your camera.


No I am not looking at a JPEG but at a DNG file
Harry


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2012)

OK Harry, What I said still stands. DNG can also have an embedded profile. Do you know where you got the Camera Profile labeled "M9 Digital Camera 18Sept09"?  It does not ship with LR3.


----------



## Gary Gray (Oct 26, 2012)

DNG files can be created from JPG images or TIFF images where the profile was embedded into the image at the time of conversion.  This would be one reason you only have a couple of selections.  The other, and I don't know this for a fact, is that Adobe simply hasn't created profiles for the Leica M9.  Perhaps the profiles from the M8 are identical.  Canon and Nikon profiles seem to be identical for different camera models going back to about 2008.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 26, 2012)

Gary Gray said:


> DNG files can be created from JPG images or TIFF images where the profile was embedded into the image at the time of conversion.  This would be one reason you only have a couple of selections.  The other, and I don't know this for a fact, is that Adobe simply hasn't created profiles for the Leica M9.  Perhaps the profiles from the M8 are identical.  Canon and Nikon profiles seem to be identical for different camera models going back to about 2008.



Looking at what profiles are available on my system, as yet there seems to be only an Adobe Standard profile for the M9, although for the M8 there are a few additional 'picture style' profiles. As to the last point, whilst all the Canon and Nikon 'picture style' profiles have the same name from model to model, they are not identical....there are specific versions for each camera model. Same with "Adobe Standard"....there are 337 different Adobe Standard profiles installed on my system, each one will be specific to one particular camera model.


----------



## Harry Briels (Oct 26, 2012)

clee01l said:


> OK Harry, What I said still stands. DNG can also have an embedded profile. Do you know where you got the Camera Profile labeled "M9 Digital Camera 18Sept09"?  It does not ship with LR3.


Cletus: I regret that I can no longer remember where I got the profile for the Leica M9 in 2009.
My DNG files are solely based on my M9 and are not created by converting JPG's into DNG's
Harry


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2012)

What the others perhaps do not realize is that Leica  uses DNG as it native RAW. File format. Thencameranprofiles that you see are fine for your Leica. Perhaps it would be nicer to have one that is tuned to your camera but it is not essential. Before I got my Nikon, my DSLR was a Pentax K20D.  My camera profile choices were Embedded, Adobe Standard and Camera Standard. 

I did some searching and found a M9 camera profile which can be downloaded from the link at the bottom of this page:

https://sites.google.com/site/chromasoft/referenceimages


----------



## Harry Briels (Oct 31, 2012)

Cletus,
I still can't understand why in Camera Calibration I can not get the profiles that seem to be available to other users?
Where are: 
ACR 4.4
ACR 4.1
Camera faithful
Camera landscape
Camera neutral
Camera portrait
Camera standard
The only thing that shows up when I look in Camera calibration for profiles like the ones here above, I get "Adobe Standard"; "Embedded"; and "M9 Digital Camera 18Sept09"
I am in the 2012(current)  process.
Why not the other profiles?
Harry


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2012)

Muizen said:


> Why not the other profiles?



Because Adobe have not yet produced any profiles for the M9 apart from the Adobe Standard. I tried to explain this to you earlier, but the profiles that you will see under Camera Calibration depends entirely on what Adobe has so far produced, specifically for the camera model used for the image you are working on. 

So far, mostly Canon and Nikon cameras have specific 'picture style' profiles, plus a few Pentax models, and only one Leica....the M8. I have no idea whether or not Adobe will eventually produce additional profiles for the M9.


----------



## Harry Briels (Oct 31, 2012)

Jim,
Thank you.
Its now clear to me that, for the time being I will have to do without profiles for my M9
Harry


----------



## clee01l (Oct 31, 2012)

Harry, the other profiles do not exists for your camera. 
ACR 4.4
ACR 4.1 
were long obsolete and do no longer exist in LR 4.2

Camera faithful is a camera profile that mimics Canon JPEG profiles and developed by Adobe specifically for Canon Cameras. 

Camera landscape
Camera neutral
Camera portrait
Camera standard
Camera vivid 
are camera profiles that mimic Nikon JPEG profiles and developed by Adobe specifically for Nikon Cameras. 

You have a Leica and these profiles do not exist for your camera. And they are unlikely to ever exist for your camera.  As I stated earlier for my Pentax, the only camera profile developed by Adobe for my camera was called Camera Standard.  It is not the same Camera Standard Profile developed for Canon or Nikon. In fact, the Camera Standard for my Pentax K20D is not the same as the one that ships for the K10D, K5 or K7 or the K30D.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2012)

Muizen said:


> Jim,
> Thank you.
> Its now clear to me that, for the time being I will have to do without profiles for my M9
> Harry



You can of course create your own profiles using the free DNG Profile Editor....


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 31, 2012)

The "Adobe Standard Profile" that you see is specific to your Camera Model so you do have at least one profile available for your camera.




Muizen said:


> Jim,
> Thank you.
> Its now clear to me that, for the time being I will have to do without profiles for my M9
> Harry


----------

